# Tip für Ostfriesland



## Fischerfritz (24. Juni 2001)

Hi Angelfreunde,
ich möchte mitte Aug. für 2 Wochen in
den Norden (Wangerland) wie laufen dort die
Aale od. andere Räuber in Flüssen od. Kanäle??   Freu mich über jede Antwort danke.
MfG
Fischerfritz


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2001)

Hi Fritz,diese Anfrage hättest Du nicht unbedingt ins "Angeln für Europa" stellen müssen. Noch gehört Ostfriesland zu D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ich habe vorletztes Jahr mal so just fun meine Haken mit Tauwurm in die Harle bei Carolinensiel gebummelt - völlig wahllos! Ergebnis in 2 Stunden: 3 Aale!!!Wie es da allerdings jetzt aussieht - keine große Ahnung nicht, aber "normalerweise" sind die Friesen für gute Aal-, Hecht- und Zanderbestände bekannt.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juni 2001)

Welcome on Board Fischerfritz!

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Fischerfritz (25. Juni 2001)

schön das hir auch geantwortet wird Danke !!!!
Nun wir meine Frau u. unsere Kinder sind ab den 18 Aug. 2 Wochen in einen Pferdehof bei Neuharlingersiel eingebucht.
Da wir zum ersten mal in den Norden schaun bin natürlich über jeden Tip dankbar der mir zukommt. Ausserdem bin ich seit ich in euren Board bin
auch laufend am lesen was ich so die letzen Jahre versäumt habe.
Echt ein guter Tip  euer Angler Board.


----------



## Guen (25. Juni 2001)

Hallo Fischerfritz !
Zum Raubfischangeln in der Nähe kann ich Dir das Norder Tief nennen !Must zwar ein paar KM fahren ,ist aber alles im Rahmen(ca.20km)!Hab zzt. keine Zeit ,nachher mehr !Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (25. Juni 2001)

So , da bin ich wieder !
Zum Norder Tief : Zander ,Hecht ,Aal , Karpfen , Weißfisch , WOLLHANDKRABBE ,es ist alles vorhanden !Auch Kapitale sind immer drin ,nur hat das Norder Tief gute und schlechte Jahre was den Zander betrifft !Da müsste ich nen Kumpel fragen ,oder selber testen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am besten ist das NT direkt in Norden(so heisst die Stadt),bei Fragen maile !Die vielen Kanäle um Neuharlingersiel kenne ich nicht ,Aal sollte aber auch dort gut sein(und Wollhandkrabben) !Zum Zander und Hechtbestand kann ich Dir nix sagen ,müsste ich mich erkundigen !Noch ein Tip : In Bensersiel,Accumersiel zb. fahren Kutter auf Makrele und Dorsch !Wie gesagt bei weiteren Fragen frage ruhig !Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (26. Juni 2001)

Hallo !
Wo genau bist Du ? Ich wohne in Ostfriesland !@Franky : Ja,noch !Aber bald haben wir uns ganz Deutschland untertan gemacht ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Guen am 25-06-2001 um 12:44.]


----------



## Fischerfritz (26. Juni 2001)

Wär ja schon interesant so ne Meerestour auf Dorsch u. Co. hab aber leider keine Hochseeausrüstung. Ausserdem müsste ich gleich zweimal buchen einmal zum abkotzen (Seekranker Mensch) und das nächste mal zum Fischen hi hi . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach ja sind es von Neuharlingersiel bis nach Norden nur  20 km ???  
schönen Gruß aus dem wilden Süden 
Fischerfritz


----------



## Guen (26. Juni 2001)

Ja ,so ungefähr 20 km ,könnten auch 30 km sein !Die fahr ich aber auch zum Norder Tief !
Zum Hochseeangeln : Leihgeräte gibt es meistens an Bord ,vorher mal anfragen !
Zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : Bleib bei der Makrelenfahrt ,die dauert nur ca. 6 Std,meistens bleibt der Skipper zwischen den Inseln !Bei der Dorschfahrt geht es weit raus,ca.4 bis 5Std. bis zum ersten Angeln !Die Fahrt dauert zwischen 10 und 12 Std.,draussen ist es meist etwas kabbeliger ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruss Guen


----------



## waller_2003 (30. Juli 2003)

hoi, ich gehe auch nach ostfriesland im august und will dort auf hecht und forelle gehen ( ich bin in nähe emden )


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (15. Dezember 2003)

Auf Forelle???*rofl*Wir sind hier in Ostfriesland,hier sind kaum klare Flüsse oder ähnliches wo Forellen leben könnten.Wenn du hier auf Forellen gehn willst musst du schon in nem Forellenpuff angeln gehn.


----------



## guetselman (30. März 2004)

*AW: Tip für Ostfriesland*

Hallo Ihr Nordies!

Werde über Ostern, genauer gesagt ab Ostersonntag, für 7-10 Tage nach Werdum fahren (Nähe Esens), kann mir jemand den einen oder anderen Tip geben, was Anfang April schon geht?

Habe vor, in einem kleinen Tief (kenne den Namen leider nicht) auf dem Weg von Werdum nach Esens, zu angeln. War im letzten Sommer schon mal dort, konnte aber nur einige Aale und Barsche auf die Schuppen legen... es soll aber Zander, Hecht und sogar Forellen in diesem Abschnitt geben...!(?)

Mein größtes Problem waren die Krabben, die mir wirklich sehr zugesetzt haben, sind die zur jetzigen Jhareszeit genauso nervig? Wenn ja, was kann ich dagegen tun?
Möchte gene ein wenig matchen und natürlich auch schon den einen oder anderen schmierigen Aal zu ziehen.#: 

Also wer kann mir evtl Tipps geben? Freue mich auf reichlich Antworten

Gruß aus Düsseldorf

Jens


----------



## soeketroete (31. März 2004)

*AW: Tip für Ostfriesland*

Oh, Hallo! Wieder ein Düsseldorfer! Herzlich willkommen an board.
Ich bin brennend an deinen Ostfriesland-Urlaubs-Erfahrungen interessiert, da ich im Sommer mit der family den Urlaub dort verbringen möchte, und bereits drei Tage angeln "ausgehandelt" habe...das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen...


----------



## guetselman (31. März 2004)

*AW: Tip für Ostfriesland*

Hallo soeketroete,

:q ich hoffe, dass ich diese drei Tage auch bekomme...;-)
Werde Dich natürlich über hoffentlich eintretende Fang-Erfolge informieren...

So, jetzt aber bitte ein paar Tipps von den Nordlichtern - die Zeit rennt, oder seit Ihr alle am Wasser? (Was ich nur zu gut verstehen könnte...)

Petri

Jens


----------



## C.K. (31. März 2004)

*AW: Tip für Ostfriesland*

Ich kann leider nur mit Tipps, im Bereich Leer, Barßel dienen. Sorry!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip für Ostfriesland*

Das Brassenvorkommen ist echt enorm


----------

